# ID



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

No clue of what i got here, but he was in the classic "Various Cichlids" tank in the LFS

i don't see any image that looks like him and i've been browsing for hours hehe, maybe 
someone can ID him?

here are the pics.


























thanks!


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1158


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

Whow.. i had the idea the livingstonii was blue.. but yeah looks exactly like that one 

thanks a lot! =)


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

well.. now my doubt is..

my livingstonii isn't a livingstonii? hahaha here's the pic, (sorry about the terrible quality, cell pic =/)


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The pictures really aren't good enough to provide a positive ID.

Perhaps look at Placidochromis milomo as well.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

that pic looks like Nimbochromis fuscotaeniatus 
http://img110.imageshack.us/i/fuscoqv0.jpg/
juveniles start out brown, the males will get some blue as they get older

that second pic looks like it could be a placidochromis too like Fogelhund said


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

Finally got a better pic


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

/Bump

still wondering if he is a P. milomo


----------

